# Continue to bulk or cut? (pics included)



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Been in the gym 3-4 times a week now for about a year. Ive been doing a routine which covers the entire body. All compund movements.

Measurements:

Height: 167cm

Weight: 140 - 145 pounds

Been on a bulk the last two months, haven't done a BF% ratio yet but I think I'm carrying abit too much weight around the belly and not enough on my chest. Do I continue to bulk or cut now?

Thanks in advance,

all pics taking pre-workout


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bulk.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

im probs leaner and im gonna cut for a lean base to start my next bulk, but in short its up to you mate, part of the reason im gonna cut is for experience after a put on more size..


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

All depends what your after mate if you want to b big bulk if u want a ****ty George shore body (no arms shoulders bk or chest ) cut mate


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Little stu said:


> All depends what your after mate if you want to b big bulk if u want a ****ty George shore body (no arms shoulders bk or chest ) cut mate


 and no legs?


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

I was in a similar situation myself.. Decided to go cut till abs  .. almost there.. after that all clean bulk as clean as it can get.. U wont believe how much fat u got till you try to lose some of it.  ))

u'll still look big though.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Warman said:


> and no legs?


He could have massive legs can't see in the pic lol but your right I missed out legs god spot mate


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Assisted or natty?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Get the unit look and continue bulking cutting is a nasty process I refuse to do it again


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Assisted or not, get bulking mate you cut now you'll be left with skin and bone


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

neither - I would be changing my routine.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

start training 

And bulk.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> start training


slightly less subtle than my effort


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

change diet and training


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> start training


Lol


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> start training
> 
> And bulk.


pmsl


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies lads, I enjoy the honesty cus the majority of people around cant give you a straight answer. Looks like the majority says bulk.



saxondale said:


> neither - I would be changing my routine.





Thunderstruck said:


> start training
> 
> And bulk.


Do you boys think my training has been failing me? I put on a stone in a year but I've done a couple of running comps in between.

Dont tell me Ive got the skinny fat thing going on or something?? Cheers for the brutal honesty though. Ill post up my training regime and diet if you want.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

You've gotta realise how much muscle you have under that mass and 140 pounds is nothing mate, try get to 200 and post a pic


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

14 stone on a 5 foot 6 body? F### MEEEEEE....

I think my target weight would be 12 max cus I dont think it would sit well with me.

Last time I got my measurements done I had 14.5 inch biceps, 37 inch chest and was 18% bodyfat if that helps any.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

clean(ish) bulk see how your looking in 20lb mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Beatz102 said:


> Thanks for the replies lads, I enjoy the honesty cus the majority of people around cant give you a straight answer. Looks like the majority says bulk.
> 
> Do you boys think my training has been failing me? I put on a stone in a year but I've done a couple of running comps in between.
> 
> Dont tell me Ive got the skinny fat thing going on or something?? Cheers for the brutal honesty though. Ill post up my training regime and diet if you want.


everyone on here says bulk all the time, it`s easier to get fat than get into shape. I`m 5`7 and 75KG in my Avi.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Agree with saxondale. Should have made much better progress after 1 year.

I would cut, get lean and fit and start again.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

The lad's made decent progress in a year. All that 'start training' talk is a bit harsh.

I would bulk for sure though. Cutting without enough raw mass won't leave you with much. There's a difference between being ripped and skinny.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Being honest... No offence intended

Doesn't look like you lift weights... so something's going wrong... Change of routine, eat clean and bulk, defiantly not cut. are you one of them that are in denial about your training and think your doing loads but just go gym faff about and leave lol


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Being honest... No offence intended
> 
> Doesn't look like you lift weights... so something's going wrong... Change of routine, eat clean and bulk, defiantly not cut. are you one of them that are in denial about your training and think your doing loads but just go gym faff about and leave lol


No offence taken, I'll just use it as motivation.

Im definatley not in the gym 'faffing' about as Ive seen big improvements in all the lifts Ive been doing. Ive been doin Jim Stoppannis 12 week transformation programme from bodybuilding.com. Eating 4 meals a day and 2 reflex one stop xtreme shakes.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Beatz102 said:


> No offence taken, I'll just use it as motivation.
> 
> Im definatley not in the gym 'faffing' about as Ive seen big improvements in all the lifts Ive been doing. Ive been doin Jim Stoppannis 12 week transformation programme from bodybuilding.com. Eating 4 meals a day and 2 reflex one stop xtreme shakes.


Okay bud well push harder and keep going


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Beatz102 said:


> No offence taken, I'll just use it as motivation.
> 
> Im definatley not in the gym 'faffing' about as Ive seen big improvements in all the lifts Ive been doing. Ive been doin Jim Stoppannis 12 week transformation programme from bodybuilding.com. Eating 4 meals a day and 2 reflex one stop xtreme shakes.


Sounds like your on the right lines mate.

Train hard 3 times a week with all the big compound lifts, meal frequency looks good just try and bump up the amount of protein in them.

Don't consider gear yet dude get your base right first.

Maybe post your full diet?

But definitely bulk yes! Cutting is boring as hell.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

have a scoot round the forum and see who`s Avi you want to look like (no ****) Dutchscott or Ewan - then you`ll know whether you`ve got to up the exercise or drop the food.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bulk


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

In the time you've trained what have your lifts gone from/ to on the 'basic compounds'?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bulk


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd personally try to start off leaner and do a clean slow lean bulk. Why start bulking ugly when you're going to get uglier. Start off on a lean base keep fat gain to. Minimum. And look good at the same time.


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

Quick update.. cut from 24% to 14.6% bodyfat and still around the same weight.

]

Fire away.


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

Update:

Cut from 24% to 14.6% since last time I was on here. Lifts are still getting better. Continue to cut or start bulking from here?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Bulk still


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Beatz102 said:


> View attachment 124381
> 
> 
> Update:
> ...


Who told you that was 14.6%?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I would probably continue to cut for another 4-6 weeks until abs start showing then go on a lean bulk.

I have to agree with other posters though, you should have made much more progress after a year's training. Here's a pic of me after I'd been training less than 5 months:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Who told you that was 14.6%?


X2 I'd say definitely looks more like 20%


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Don't trust bodyfat scales if that's what your going off!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If me I would put on atleast another 2st


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

Right so after getting feedback from here I revised my diet and slightly altered my workout plan..



this is end of week 3 progress, I plan to keep this up for 12 weeks until my abs are visible and then clean bulk from there. Opinions? Thanks in advance


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

ps. not sure what my bodyfat % is as I have not done it since but I have lost an inch off my belly, arms are up 0.5 inch and the rest are pretty similar to last time. My weight is down 4pounds (off my belly).


----------



## Beatz102 (Mar 24, 2013)

bump


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Beatz102 said:


> Right so after getting feedback from here I revised my diet and slightly altered my workout plan..
> 
> View attachment 129869
> View attachment 129870
> ...


What answer are you looking for .... It's your body, do what you wanna do? Doesn't matter to me if you bulk or cut lol

Only You know what you want to look like...


----------

